# Temporary site lockdown



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Leigh and Ken , your top blokes and thanks for all the effort you 2 put in , also while i'm at it a big thank you to all the Moderators who give their time selflessly and without reward , well except for the Porsche moderators cars that your all given to drive , thanks a million guys , your all legends


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWcq7ZWYAADDfgAAQUgX1EiaUWCq////wMAD6sCiDQAAAaBoeoAAGppPSn6QGp6AmJoABoA0GqeKnlPKNpAA0aeoPKGnlA0NgWRgPE2eElafkHBEIPWyayWGamdqgr41ug4pWKa51C3jm30QMYiqzrZisqi4FDbkAMHAL2BEOsmgEVqIl0WyD6HCY0hIE6UFFJqhdVQ5OIcWEqTF7BEqOdx9QWK3dF+OKG+pnQ7HASMiAgncslQqkxEY7zD24dh6cb4MDuoFwt+lTXfmUK1sEAXWTbLELJySlyVMNORiU/xRursN4NGhaHPcuklJUEJRIuhuuOHCINUEOQJjOEyGT4OMLweuXbaZlSy9v8XckU4UJDKu2VmA=


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Marty Mole perhaps?


----------



## Marty (Mar 18, 2007)

paffoh said:


> Marty Mole perhaps?


dont call me a mole :shock: :lol:


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Marty Moose then?


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

patwah said:


> The real moderator


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

I like pie


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)




----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)




----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Junglefisher said:


> I like pie


http://www.weebl.jolt.co.uk/comics/pie.swf


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

.


----------



## mustrumr (Feb 27, 2009)

leftieant said:


> Not a patch on the originals.
> 
> I do believe one is playing a Flying V.


The one I envy is the womble on the right, playing the Rickenbacker 4001 bass. I can't believe I traded mine in back in the late 70s for a Maton Bindara acoustic bass.








Yep, traded the best bass guitar I've ever played for an unplayable pig of a bass just because the guys and gals in the folk band I was in thought the Rickie was a bit too rawk and roooooooll for bush ballads and Irish jigs. Bloody Philistines.

Cheers.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWaF4+DEAAAwbgAAD0FAACj/33rAgAHURTymjJ6T1DanqMjJoVPahBmpo9Jo2oZC9srdGuoDNdTkBJhF50hMocgnyjegDRO6iELm6wujLhgyhSSvfUuzWvxAO1mRAvvec2MIwNRdpQkMPa8lzry+ceJx/F3JFOFCQoXj4MQ==


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

:shock:


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

How far off topic can we get? well gee, I don't know. If anyone had told me that the gooliplasty on the wickawonk was green, I wouldn't have ordered it in the 1st place. I mean, how insulting ..... everyone knows that it should be purple and that wickawonks are not waterproof. I want a refund ! What? I'm in the wrong shop? How embarrassment. I came here on my bicycle !


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZZZwUgAAAxfgAAQQCcAEAABEAA/594gIABA1T2oExBo0Y1NCjQ0AAABTd6B0sa2cqIESZm2hlMitiIJFRtc4rHOo+jhjEFGr1zdYZvWWQztvj3ugDk/i7kinChISyzgpAA=


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

redphoenix said:


> Not yet mate - first phase is done, but there are a couple more to go.
> 
> Red.


Red's still shuffling the winkywonks around.

Hey...winkywonk rhymes with poodle. :?


----------

